# [sendmail] refuser l'envoi vers une adresse [abandon]

## j.crottaz

Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis d'ordre de harcèlement. Je m'explique, j'ai un utilisateur de ma messagerie (personne A  qui "harcèle" une autre personne (B) par mail ( une boite mail de notre boite vers une adresse perso hotmail ).

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible et surtout comment je peux faire pour que la personne A ne puisse plus envoyer d'email à la personne B.

( Sans utiliser les fonction de filtre hotmail et cie. Je voudrais que ça se fasse en 'natif' depuis mon serveur )

Merci de votre aide.Last edited by j.crottaz on Tue Oct 24, 2006 7:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Porter plainte contre A pour harcelement ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## j.crottaz

c'est pas vraiment la réponse que j'attendais  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

ce que je ferais :

lui envoyer un petit mail gentil mais ferme lui demandant d'arrêter ses conneries et éventuellement parler de sanctions

à mon avis le fait de te lancer dans une réponse technique pour un problème humain ne fera pas avancer les choses. après je ne connais pas le contexte (ta position, la sienne, la taille de la boite...) je peux me tromper....

sinon j'ai pas ta réponse   :Embarassed: 

bon courage

----------

## ultrabug

En sendmail pur ou postfix ?

----------

## j.crottaz

sendmail tout ce qu'il y'a de plus pur au monde !

----------

## ultrabug

 *j.crottaz wrote:*   

> sendmail tout ce qu'il y'a de plus pur au monde !

 

dommage alors  :Smile:  bonne chance   :Confused: 

----------

## j.crottaz

ah... maearde alors...

----------

## nemo13

 *j.crottaz wrote:*   

> Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis d'ordre de harcèlement. Je m'explique, j'ai un utilisateur de ma messagerie (personne A  qui "harcèle" une autre personne (B) par mail ( une boite mail de notre boite vers une adresse perso hotmail ).
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible et surtout comment je peux faire pour que la personne A ne puisse plus envoyer d'email à la personne B.
> 
> ( Sans utiliser les fonction de filtre hotmail et cie. Je voudrais que ça se fasse en 'natif' depuis mon serveur )
> ...

 

bonsoir,

Juridiquement tu ne peux et ne dois rien faire car :

la personne A a par la loi "droit à la correspondance privée" et un admin qui viole ce droit plonge.

la seule personne qui peut et qui doit faire quelque chose est B ; elle porte plainte chez les flics ni plus ni moins.

désolé si cette réponse ne te satisfait pas.

----------

## dapsaille

Maintenant avant d'en arriver à ces extrêmes tu peux tout à fait te replier sur la solution humaine telle que citée précédemment 

en arguant le fait que tu as reçu en tant qu'admin des mails en provenance de B t'indiquant que du spam partait de l'adresse A .

 donc discutes en autour d'un café ... ou alors sectionne le cable rj45 coté user avec une hache et un peu d'écume aux lèvres ca devrait le faire aussi   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## j.crottaz

Bon ba tan pis pour B qui voulais que ça se passe comme ça ( préférant éviter tout conflit humain ).

merci quand même de votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bon, tu peux nous le dire maintenant, c'est B qui a largué A ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, tu peux nous le dire maintenant, c'est B qui a largué A ?    

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  j'ai pensé la même chose  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## j.crottaz

A marié, B célibataire, B ne veut pas de A, elle l'a déja envoyé pété plus d'une fois mais l'autre ne semble pas comprendre...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *j.crottaz wrote:*   

> A marié, B célibataire, B ne veut pas de A, elle l'a déja envoyé pété plus d'une fois mais l'autre ne semble pas comprendre...

 

Vous avez vu juste !!!

Effectivement, juridiquement, il vaut mieux que tu ne fasses rien.

----------

## ultrabug

 *j.crottaz wrote:*   

> A marié, B célibataire, B ne veut pas de A, elle l'a déja envoyé pété plus d'une fois mais l'autre ne semble pas comprendre...

 

erf le sale mec... o_O

----------

## j.crottaz

ouai...

----------

## Mickael

B envoie les mails de A à sa femme, et là A finira par comprendre.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

A peut aussi en parlé dans son entourage ou carrément entamé des poursuite contre lui, mais le harcèlement est une chose très difficile à prouver !

----------

## dapsaille

Bah alors ma hache plait à personne .... 

pfttt connaissez rien à la poésie d'un bon coup de hache .. 

bande de barbares    :Wink: 

----------

